# Nikon D3100 Rear Curtain Sync



## Dominik (Nov 3, 2012)

Can somebody please tell me how to get the rear curtain sync mode for my Nikon d3100? I use the sb-600 ?


----------



## Dominik (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## DaPOPO (Feb 15, 2013)

I went through my menu, and cannot find either the slow or rear sync option on my D-3100. Is it possible to set this?

Thanks for some help.


----------



## jrizal (Feb 15, 2013)

Are you guys using Auto mode because rear curtain sync as well as slow sync are not available in Auto mode? Take note of the following:

Program - rear and slow 

Shutter - rear

Aperture - rear and slow

Manual - rear


----------



## DaPOPO (Feb 15, 2013)

I understand it cant be in automode... And your post gave me the light bulb.... Found it. Thank you!!!!


----------



## SCraig (Feb 15, 2013)

Lots of really good information in your Camera Owner's Manual.  It's worth a read.

Yes, it is possible to set rear curtain synch.  See page 68 of the manual.


----------



## DaiPK (Feb 15, 2013)

if u hold the flash button on the left hand of your camera (with the lightning bolt next to the fn button) you can scroll through the flash modes with the toggle wheel thingy(the one u control aperture/shutter speed with, depending on which mode ur in obv) only realised this the otherday!


----------



## Awiserbud (Feb 16, 2013)

DaiPK said:


> you can scroll through the flash modes with the toggle wheel thingy!



I wondered what that was called 
The same applies to most of your settings/adjustments, Hold down the ISO button and use the scroll wheel to adjust, Hold down the exposure compensating button and scroll, etc etc.


----------

